# Gents Singles Open - Reddish Vale 20/09



## huds1475 (Sep 3, 2015)

Have booked a couple of places for this @ 11:30 and was told the slots are 3-balls when called back to confirm this morning. There's a slot going if anyone fancies it?

Format

18 holes stroke play for gentlemen whose handicap is 18 or less. There is also a gross prize.

Cost

Â£20.00.

If anyone fancies I'll book out the other slot. Just let me know.

Craig


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 3, 2015)

Quite interested mate. Let me check my rota when I get back in a bit.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 3, 2015)

OK Wolf Man. Knew the lowest gross prize would reel you in.

Will give you first dibs for 24 hrs


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Great course! Me and LB played it last year.  Quality greens and some fantastic holes.  You will enjoy it!


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 3, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Great course! Me and LB played it last year.  Quality greens and some fantastic holes.  You will enjoy it!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Karl. Is also a scouting mission  for.next year!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 3, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks Karl. Is also a scouting mission  for.next year!
		
Click to expand...

Not enjoying it at Manchester???


----------



## louise_a (Sep 3, 2015)

Its a very nice course and well worth a visit.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 3, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Not enjoying it at Manchester???
		
Click to expand...

Lovely course, great staff and the members are quality. On top of that has helped me learn far more than I ever would about playing golf than I would at previous place. But...

Kicks me hard in the nuts. A lot. Every week is really hard work and the margin for error is minimal. It's hard to explain but have played at a lot of other courses, of varying quality, this year and really enjoyed not feeling like I'm wrestling an angry bear on every hole.

It might just be that it's too tough a course for me right now :whoo:


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 4, 2015)

I played it for the first time a few weeks ago. Very very difficult place. Your not even safe once you reach the green!!!!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 4, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			I played it for the first time a few weeks ago. Very very difficult place. Your not even safe once you reach the green!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You aren't wrong there! we played them in an inter club knockout earlier this season and got battered on the greens.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 5, 2015)

louise_a said:



			You aren't wrong there! we played them in an inter club knockout earlier this season and got battered on the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Which clubs greens are you 2 referring to?

On original theme, wolf man has cashed in his dibs and is gunning for the gross prize

ne:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 6, 2015)

greens at Reddish Vale.


----------



## DannyOT (Sep 7, 2015)

Slightly off topic but Reddish Vale do associate membership for Â£65. Sorely tempted as I need a valid hcap but much prefer playing a variety of courses. Would have joined you if I did have one.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 7, 2015)

DannyOT said:



			Slightly off topic but Reddish Vale do associate membership for Â£65. Sorely tempted as I need a valid hcap but much prefer playing a variety of courses. Would have joined you if I did have one.
		
Click to expand...

Not having one is a but prohibitive! Not sure how else you might go about it though.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			On original theme, wolf man has cashed in his dibs and is gunning for the gross prize

ne:
		
Click to expand...

Highest?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 7, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Highest?
		
Click to expand...

Just says gross prize. Perhaps the prize itself is minging ?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Just says gross prize. Perhaps the prize itself is minging ?
		
Click to expand...

My golf has a chance of taking that then..


----------

